# South Yorks Nottinghamshire wild stopover on A1



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Of possible use to travellers using the A1 north nottinghamshire/ south yorksire area.

Down the road I have noticed an increasing number of motorhomers pitching for the night.
GPS: 53.38781,-1.06477
Just off the A1 at Blyth.
There is a spot on either side of the roundabouts.
Northbound take the slip road for A614 / Robin Hood Airport. At the top take the second exit, virtually straight on. There you are

South bound
Take the A614 Robin Hood Airport, within 30 yards or so turn left and immedietly left again.

Both are easy to access from either side of the A1. I have not seen anyone moved off these areas.
Moto service area a few yards away.
A mher has been there for the last three nights.

Dave p


----------

